# new photos of Sweetie and Harvey



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie:
http://gyazo.com/2ac4c69a197439016dd71a6007c42a37

Harvey:
http://gyazo.com/d7b3ba5e4ff7e459bf93a043bb20968f
http://gyazo.com/e070b7f3e592a471c07379bbcd972db5

yes, we're still alive and well.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous pics, as always!
I love Harvey's little shiny pink nose.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

omg that nose!

Beautiful pics. My first cat was named Sweetie - great name.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I was wondering about you, fracturedcircle!

We all missed you, Harvey and little Sweetie <3 They look like they are thriving


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The intense look in Sweetie's eye! And that curved visor quill! Harvey, I love your pink nosie!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So gald you shared!  Harvey's first pic is to die for!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the little guys! Harvey's picture just kills me.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

The first one of Harvey looks like he's trying to chew on the table.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those pictures are so cute! I just love that first picture of Harvey! He's just like....."I'm so tired. I'm just going to rest my nose here for a moment."


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I was wondering about you, fracturedcircle!
> 
> We all missed you, Harvey and little Sweetie <3 They look like they are thriving


i missed you too.  i've been mostly tired and dealing with various problems. the boys are doing well though *knocks on woods. my poodle Llama has been having a lot of health issues, but we're all persevering.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww well I hope little Llama feels better soon <3


----------

